# Bathroom



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Nothing special here, just thought this made a nice before after. At the house I've been working on the son decided to remove the wallpaper in his bathroom. About 1/8 way through decided to call it quits. So I went ahead & got it all fixed up nice & pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

What a difference! Looks good!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

LNLP, looks good. :thumbsup:
Did you dock your sons ass for quitting on it? Or did you find some other terrible task for him?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Did you dock your sons ass for quitting on it? Or did you find some other terrible task for him?


Ha no not my son. This was the homeowners sons project.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Ha no not my son. This was the homeowners sons project.


My bad :laughing:


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

sham wow! nice b and a


----------

